# Olympus C-765 Digital Camera



## 7 Mag (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, I finally bought a digital camera. I bought it a couple of weeks ago before a trip to the mountains. I looked at several makes and models for the last year and decided on the Olympus C-765. I'm still working on getting use to it, but I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Woody (Oct 12, 2004)

Mag --- you'll love it.

I bought the C-740UZ and the more I use it -- the more I like it.

I hope to understand all the features someday --- Right now I'm on full auto.

The C-740 is a 3.2 megapixel -- what is your C-765?


----------



## TOW (Oct 12, 2004)

I bought an Olympus C770 a couple of weeks before we went on an Alaska land and cruise tour.

I shot almost 800 pictures with in Alaska.

I LOVE it.. Taking all the pics I want and then later deciding which ones to print out.

I really like the 10X optical zoom. That got me close enough to a grizzly sow and her cubs gnawing down on her caribou kill without getting eaten myself..


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 12, 2004)

I've looked at that camera on-line and like it. They state it is medium size. Will it fit into a  shirt pocket?


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2004)

I have the same one Woody spoke of and I LOVE mine too!

Best thing I've bought in a while.


----------



## 7 Mag (Oct 13, 2004)

The C-765 is 4.1 megapixel with 10x optical, 4x digital zoom. I doubt I'll ever spend the time to figure out all the features, just leave it on auto and point and shoot.

GaSpur
I would compare the size to two cigarette packs stacked, roughly. The camera body is equal to one pack and the lense projects out about the same wideth as the camera is thick. The best price I found was online at SAM's.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 13, 2004)

Ga-Spur said:
			
		

> I've looked at that camera on-line and like it. They state it is medium size. Will it fit into a  shirt pocket?




It would not fit in a shirt pocket but it is still pretty small.  My c-700 is 4.25 inches long, 3 inches tall and 3 inches thick to the end of the lense.  The camera body is 1.5 inches thick.


I have had mine for 2 years and it has taken a beating.  That is one of the main things that has impressed me about the Olympus cameras.  Mine has been dropped, slung , flew around the truck and taken a bunch of general abuse . The worst was a 30 foot fall from a tree stand and it still is working great..   I use mine everyday for work and take an average of 20-50 pictures a day so it has proven its durability.


----------



## TOW (Oct 13, 2004)

7 Mag said:
			
		

> The C-765 is 4.1 megapixel with 10x optical, 4x digital zoom. I doubt I'll ever spend the time to figure out all the features, just leave it on auto and point and shoot.
> 
> GaSpur
> I would compare the size to two cigarette packs stacked, roughly. The camera body is equal to one pack and the lense projects out about the same wideth as the camera is thick. The best price I found was online at SAM's.



Beach camera, where I bought my C770, has a factory refurbished that is a good price..

http://www.beachcamera.com/shop/Product.asp?ProdTypeList=&Sku=OMC765RB

I have found that when I am shooting with the zoom all the way out and at distant items I get better pictures when I shoot on the "fast" mode. That is the little guy running on the dial..


----------

